# Where can buy a photo album for digital photos?



## ReinaldoFoley01 (Jul 5, 2012)

Hello all,

I am trying to find a special wedding photo album, possibly vintage and leather that can be personalised, just want something quite special, any ideas welcome, I am happy to order from anywhere in the world! Any suggestions would be appreciated!

Thanks a lot,
Reinaldo


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 5, 2012)

black river imaging


----------



## j28Photography (Aug 22, 2012)

I've always had success with Things Remembered.  Even if you find one you like elsewhere, they will personalize it for you.

My wife also has purchased a few albums from Shutterfly.


----------

